# ;)stalkers!!!



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't you just hate them!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Never tried it one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

???


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Stop following me will you!!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Stop following me will you!!! Â


No sorry Brett but I hate to admit it but JampoTT is the stalker! 3 times today I couldn't get rid of the little fecker!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like springtime up there now ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> No sorry Brett but I hate to admit it but JampoTT is the stalker! 3 times today I couldn't get rid of the little fecker!


Jampo is a handsome man...you may benefit from this! ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> No sorry Brett but I hate to admit it but JampoTT is the stalker! 3 times today I couldn't get rid of the little fecker!


Crushed and humbled....I want my mammy!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

In my defence, I'd like to point out that I wasn't actually stalking Head_Ed.... (that would be weird) it was PJ......

Hello hon 



> Jampo is a handsome man...you may benefit from this!


Why thank you, Nick, but even though I'm usually irresistable to most women (*wink*) I think Martin would kill me. Sending me SMS asking me to stop stalking his bird was enough to warn me off


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean that they aren't following me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

OOO you can't beat a stalker who chases you when you play hard to get LOL  I have the odd 1 !


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tim, Handsome? Coming from Vlastan, thats a real compliment  ;D 

Can only confess to having 1 stalker in my past & in the true meaning, it aint very funny. She was a total fucking physcho and made my life hell for 4 months


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Ouch....


----------

